# How's your efficiency with times ?



## Zoel.fahmi (May 15, 2015)

Hi guys, i need to know how long you spend your time on internet??
not specifically on PerC, but in general.

additional questions :
1. what browser are you use now?
2. how much the add-ons?
3. everything you can add

Let's say internet advice from every type for everyone.
Thanks


----------



## Proxybitch (Jul 28, 2015)

Chrome is more intensive than Firefox, but tends to be less buggy. 

Adblock is a must.

That's uh it. Everything else is very preference based imo.

I recommend a visit to 4-chan for everyone; great site that has a little bit for everyone, a bit like PerC. =)


----------



## DeathByFishHeads (Mar 29, 2014)

I use chrome but recently have been shamed into considering firefox. 

I use adblock and occasionally anything else that may be useful.

My advice is to download and use "f.lux." The program dims your screen as later hours are approached, allowing computer users to actually feel sleepy at a normal time. I used it during last spring to fall asleep during exam weeks. 
https://justgetflux.com/

BTW, I use rain sounds as often as I can, just throwing it out here. I put transparent(ish) grey and blue sheets over the windows, the fan is turned on low, and I turn a dim, warm light at my desk. Calms me down enough for steady work and peaceful internet browsing.


----------

